# precise cutting



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

August 8, 2010:

I have a piece of wood which is 32 " long by 1 1/2" wide by 22/32 " deep. I want to reduce the depth to 19/32". In other words I want to remove 3/32 ". {The wood is either pine or cedar from Home depot.}. What is the best way to do this? I am thinking to buy a plane. I do have a belt sander.

Please can I be advised as to how I can move forward?

Thank you;
Angus


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

A table saw with a glue joint rip blade is best, but a circular saw with a straight edge guide will work. Sanding or planing will get you close, but difficult to get it flat and straight. But a jointer will also do a goo job.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would probably thin it down on my jointer.....I you don't have a jointer or planer, then the tablesaw would work, with a featherboard and pushstick, of course.....


----------



## gadwood (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you mean its 22/32" thick. The handplane will be fine, just be sure to go in both directions if you can (if the grain doesnt catch).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dyson Miles said:


> If it is just a few bricks, you can use a masonry saw blade about $5 and stick in a circular saw or rent a diamond blade saw about $25, wet saw's are primarily used for tile work



WHAT????
 











 





.
.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried this very thing recently using my benchtop table saw, with featherboards and holddown (and push sticks). went for a steady feed rate. The surface of the cut was less perfect than I hoped.

If you believe in Occam's Razor (the simplest explanation is usually true) then as a beginner trying new things for first time, I probably didn't have good technique. On the other hand, something I read suggested it was because the 1/8 blade was not fully inside the wood (one edge free), allowing the blade to wobble ever so slightly.

Comments?

SteveEl


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Depending on the species and the cut of the wood, if you wait about 3 months, Mother Nature may do it for you.


----------

